# please quickly choose for me ;-)



## Georg14 (Oct 21, 2012)

hey as you saw I am getting mice very soon so I need to organise what food. (just pet shop mice) and I live in western australia

please could you tell me what is best for them out of the below  thanks (they will also be having vitamins in there water if that helps ;-))

it is called nibbler Pet Rat and mouse Mix (below)

INGREDIENTS 
(May Include One Or More Of The Following Due To Seasonal Variation) Chaff, Wheat, Sorghum, Oats, Safflower and Sunflower.

NUTRITIONAL ANALYSIS
Min Crude Protein 10.68% Min Crude Fat 4.66% Min Crude Fibre 14.86% Crude Salt (NaCI) 0.23% Calcium0.65% Phosphorus 0.77%

or

vetafarm rat and mouse food

Approximate Analysis: 
Min Crude Protein 18% 
Min Fibre 4.5% 
Crude Fat 6% 
Max Salt (NaCl) 0.5%

or

vetafarm rabbit food

* Balanced protein, fibre, vitamins, minerals, and amino acids for optimum Rabbit health.

* Extrusion cooked for better taste, easier digestion and improved safety.
* Total nutrition, designed specifically for your client's animals well being and quality of life.

Ingredients: Fescue, Lucerne, Oat Fibre
Whole grains: wheat, soybean, and oats
Vitamins: A, B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B9, B12, C, D3, E, H & K
Minerals: Calcium, Cobalt, Copper, Iodine, Iron, Magnesium, Manganese, Phosphorous, Potassium, Selenium, Sodium, Sulphur and Zinc

Guaranteed Analysis:
Min Crude Protein 13%,
Min Fibre 16%,
Crude Fat 3%,
Max Salt (NaCl) 0.5%

or

vetafarm guinea pig food

Ingredients: Fescue Grass, Lucerne, Oat Fibre, Stabilised Vitamin C.
Whole grains: wheat, Ingredients: Fescue Grass, Lucerne, Oat Fibre, Stabilised Vitamin C.
Whole grains: wheat, soybean, and oats
Vitamins: A, B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B9, B12, C, D3, E, H & K
Minerals: Calcium, Cobalt, Copper, Iodine, Iron, Magnesium, Manganese, Phosphorous, Potassium, Selenium, Sodium, Sulphur and Zinc

Guaranteed Analysis:
Min Crude Protein 15%,
Min Fibre 12%,
Crude Fat 4%,

thanks fro georgia


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Personally I would go with none of them by themselves
The Nibbler one is a bit to low in crude protein, from what I have been told, mice should have around 12-14% crude protein, adding some cat food would help increase the protein level a bit.
Vetafarm mouse food has a rather high crude protein level which in my opinion is just no good for mice.

And lastly, the vetafarm guinea pig and rabbit foods. By themselves, no. Guinea pigs and Rabbits have totally different needs to mice, most of which is in relation to the amount of vitamin c they require and of course, other vitamins and those foods alone don't supply the mouse with everything they need.


----------



## Georg14 (Oct 21, 2012)

hey ;-)
what about nibbler rat and mouse food with vitamins would that even it out?? do u think I should pick out the corn???

thanks for your help ;-)


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I've never given my mouse vitamins but I doubt that will even it out. Just put some cat food in the mix.
As for the corn, some people say yes, others say no. It's totally up to you.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

u could add porridge oats into the mix as mine love them ... i never buy ready made mouse food ... i make my own mixes up with oats, seeds a few dog biscuits and fresh fruit and veg ... when i bought my new cage i got a bag of free hamster museli in with it so i mixed that into the food mix and they eat a fair majority of it too


----------

